# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΠΟΤΕ?

## ANTHOS

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας μήπως βοηθηθώ....

Πάντα από παιδί είχα δύο εφιάλτες...1ον τη διαδικασία του τοκετού και 2ον την οδήγηση. Τη φοβία του τοκετού την ξεπέρασα απλά.....γεννώντας. Μου έχει μείνει η οδήγηση που μάλλον έχασα το τραίνο....Είμαι αίσως 35 χρονών (!!!) και μάλλον είναι αστείο να ξεκινήσω τώρα, αλλά κάτι με τρώει να μην το αφήσω.Τολμώ να πω πως γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά τα στοιχειώδη. έχω οδηγήσει δλδ ερασιτεχνικά , καλή ήμουν αλλά ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε σαν διαδικασία. Μικρότερη ποτέ δεν με παρότρυνε κανείς από την οικογένεια να το κάνω (παρότι είναι ότι πιο κοινότυπο), πέρασαν τα χρόνια, κάπου κάπου άρχιζα να το στρώνω για να πάω για το δίπλωμα αλλά πάντα κάτι συνέβαινε και σταματούσα (μάλλον δεν το πολυήθελα). Πλέον έχω ένα μωρό και νομίζω πρέπει να έχω ένα δίπλωμα, δν νιώθω καλά να βασίζομαι μια ζωή σε τρίτους......και για εμένα δλδ το θέλω. ΑΛΛΑ....θεωρώ αδύνατο να μπω σε αυτή τη ηλικία σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες.....να κοπώ στην εξέταση?να πάω για μαθήματα με τα 18χρονά σαν χαζή??να βγω στον δρόμο και να με κράζουν οι άλλοι οδηγοί?Εγώ δν είμαι πλέον το κοριτσάκι που είναι πρωτάρα, φοβάμαι πως θα γελοιποιηθώ....Γενικά μου φαίνεται εξευτελιστική η όλη διαδικασία. Σκέφτομαι πως θα πάω στη σχολή και θα φάω δούλεμα. Ζω -δυστυχώς- σε επαρχία και αυτό είναι ανασταλτικό πολύ. Γτ αν ήμου κάπου απρόσωπα ίωσς το τολμούσα μόνη κρυφά......Επιπλέον νομίζω δν θα γίνω ποτέ άρτια οδηγός και θα είμαι επικύνδινη στον δρόμο. (βέβαια αυτό σκέφτομαι πως λύνεται άμα προσέχω υπερβολικά)
Τέλος πάντων μην πολυλογώ, θα ήθελα απόψεις από ανθρώπους που οδηγούν και γτ όχι κ από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν δίπλωμα ή δεν οδηγούν( εκτός κ αν είμαι η μόνη!) Ειλικρινά μου έχει γίνει εφιάλτης...δεν θέλω να γεράσω με αυτό το απωθημένο ....κ το γαμλωτο είμαι πως ότνα ήμασταν μικρά και ξεκινούσαμε στο χωιό να οδηγάμε σε αμάξια φίλων...ήμουν η καλύτερη από τα κορίτσια...κάπου στην πορεία χάθηκε....

κάθε άποψη δεκτή, ακόμη κ αν μου πείτε οτι πλέον είναι αργά (πολύ πιθανό) Ευχαριστώ όλους!

----------


## geodim

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας μήπως βοηθηθώ....
> 
> Πάντα από παιδί είχα δύο εφιάλτες...1ον τη διαδικασία του τοκετού και 2ον την οδήγηση. Τη φοβία του τοκετού την ξεπέρασα απλά.....γεννώντας. Μου έχει μείνει η οδήγηση που μάλλον έχασα το τραίνο....Είμαι αίσως 35 χρονών (!!!) και μάλλον είναι αστείο να ξεκινήσω τώρα, αλλά κάτι με τρώει να μην το αφήσω.Τολμώ να πω πως γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά τα στοιχειώδη. έχω οδηγήσει δλδ ερασιτεχνικά , καλή ήμουν αλλά ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε σαν διαδικασία. Μικρότερη ποτέ δεν με παρότρυνε κανείς από την οικογένεια να το κάνω (παρότι είναι ότι πιο κοινότυπο), πέρασαν τα χρόνια, κάπου κάπου άρχιζα να το στρώνω για να πάω για το δίπλωμα αλλά πάντα κάτι συνέβαινε και σταματούσα (μάλλον δεν το πολυήθελα). Πλέον έχω ένα μωρό και νομίζω πρέπει να έχω ένα δίπλωμα, δν νιώθω καλά να βασίζομαι μια ζωή σε τρίτους......και για εμένα δλδ το θέλω. ΑΛΛΑ....θεωρώ αδύνατο να μπω σε αυτή τη ηλικία σε τέτοιες διαδικασίες.....να κοπώ στην εξέταση?να πάω για μαθήματα με τα 18χρονά σαν χαζή??να βγω στον δρόμο και να με κράζουν οι άλλοι οδηγοί?Εγώ δν είμαι πλέον το κοριτσάκι που είναι πρωτάρα, φοβάμαι πως θα γελοιποιηθώ....Γενικά μου φαίνεται εξευτελιστική η όλη διαδικασία. Σκέφτομαι πως θα πάω στη σχολή και θα φάω δούλεμα. Ζω -δυστυχώς- σε επαρχία και αυτό είναι ανασταλτικό πολύ. Γτ αν ήμου κάπου απρόσωπα ίωσς το τολμούσα μόνη κρυφά......Επιπλέον νομίζω δν θα γίνω ποτέ άρτια οδηγός και θα είμαι επικύνδινη στον δρόμο. (βέβαια αυτό σκέφτομαι πως λύνεται άμα προσέχω υπερβολικά)
> Τέλος πάντων μην πολυλογώ, θα ήθελα απόψεις από ανθρώπους που οδηγούν και γτ όχι κ από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν δίπλωμα ή δεν οδηγούν( εκτός κ αν είμαι η μόνη!) Ειλικρινά μου έχει γίνει εφιάλτης...δεν θέλω να γεράσω με αυτό το απωθημένο ....κ το γαμλωτο είμαι πως ότνα ήμασταν μικρά και ξεκινούσαμε στο χωιό να οδηγάμε σε αμάξια φίλων...ήμουν η καλύτερη από τα κορίτσια...κάπου στην πορεία χάθηκε....
> 
> κάθε άποψη δεκτή, ακόμη κ αν μου πείτε οτι πλέον είναι αργά (πολύ πιθανό) Ευχαριστώ όλους!


Γεια χαρά, έμαθα να οδηγώ μετά τα 35 οπότε όχι ποτέ δεν είναι αργά! Ο βασικός κανόνας είναι: επανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως :) 
Μη μασάς!

----------


## Αποστολια

Μακαρι όλοι να ειχαμε τα προβλήματα σου.και όχι σε καμια περίπτωση δεν τα υποτιμω και δεν σε χλευαζω.καταλαινω ότι είναι μια φοβια σου που αλλοι θα θεωρουσαν αστεια και εσύ την βλέπεις αρκετα σοβαρη αφου σε βασανιζει από χρόνια όπως λες.καταρχήν ξεπερασες μια πολύ μεγαλη φοβια που είναι ο τοκετος κάνοντας ένα μωρακι και να σου ζήσει και να το χαιρεσαι.και λέω εγώ τώρα.αφού ξεπερασες κάτι που φοβούνται αρκετες γυναικες λες να μην ξεπερασεις το πιο απλο?η ηλικία σου είναι πολύ μικρή για να πάρεις διπλωμα και για οτιδήποτε θες να κάνεις στη ζωή σου.ούτε πρόκειται να σε χλευασει κάνεις ούτε τίποτε.είναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο σε αυτή την ηλικια να παρεις διπλωμα.εγώ ήμουν η πρώτη φοβιτσιαρα με το αυτοκίνητο και αφού εγω πήρα το δίπλωμα και οδηγω δέκα χρονια τώρα δεν πρέπει να φοβαται καμια.ελεγα και εγώ πως θα βγω στο δρομο είμαι άσχετη θα κανω ζημιες.και έγινα η καλύτερη οδηγος.ούτε μια γρατζουνια τόσα χρόνια. Γι αυτό άσε στην άκρη τις φοβιες σου και απολαυσε την ζωή με την οικογένεια σου και γιατί όχι και με το δίπλωμα σου σε λιγο καιρό. Στο εύχομαι ολόψυχα

----------


## Remedy

το ανησυχητικο δεν ειναι το οτι ντρεπεσαι να ξεκινησεις διαδικασιες για διπλωμα οδηγησης, το ανησυχητικο ειναι οτι νοιωθεις ΤΟΣΟ γρια και ΤΟΣΟ παροπλισμενη στα 35 !!!!!
καλη μου γυναικα, χανεις την ζωη σου και δεν το καταλαβαινεις.
θα φτασεις σε καποια μεγαλη ηλικια καποτε και θα συνειδητοποιησεις οτι δεν εζησες, επειδη ενοιωθες γρια στα 35 σου...

----------


## Delmember031219

Και εγώ έμαθα πολύ μεγάλος να οδηγώ. Ποια 18χρονα; Τα μαθήματα γίνονται μόνο με τον δάσκαλο οδήγησης. Εκτός από κάτι θεωρητικά που μπορεί να μην τα κάνεις κιόλας (ανάλογα την σχολή) και είναι ελάχιστες ώρες. Καθόλου μεγάλη δεν είσαι. Και αν κοπείς τι έγινε; Ξαναδίνεις. Δεν ξέρω κανέναν να το πήρε χωρίς να κοπεί 1-2 φόρες. Μην σου πω και παραπάνω. Εκτός αν το πήρε με άλλους τρόπους. Να πας. Δεν είσαι καθόλου μεγάλη. Δεν είναι τόσο τρομερό όσο νομίζεις.

----------


## Sonia

Τα θεωρητικά είναι υποχρεωτικά και απαραίτητα Αργύρη και πολύ καλά κάνουν και είναι. Πρώτα δίνεις σήματα και μετά περνάς στην οδήγηση. Εγώ είχα πάρει το δίπλωμα στα 22 περίπου και ο μεγαλύτερος στην τάξη ήταν 50αρης. Η πλειοψηφία ήταν κάτω των 30, ναι, αλλά και τι έγινε; Ξέρω γυναίκα από το χωριό μου που κάνει μαθήματα αυτή τη στιγμή στα 70τόσα διότι είχε πάρει δίπλωμα πριν πολλά χρόνια αλλά μετά οδηγούσε ο άντρας της κι αυτή το παράτησε το άθλημα. Τώρα που εκείνος έχει θέματα υγείας και πρέπει κάποιος άλλος να οδηγάει, πήγε η γυναίκα να μάθει πάλι γιατί της είναι απαραίτητο. Γιατί να ντραπεί, ίσα-ίσα, πολύ καλά κάνει και μπράβο της!

----------


## Δημήτρης23

Είσαι πάρα πολύ μικρή για να τα σκέφτεσαι αυτά! Έχεις ΠΑΡΑ πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου μέχρι να είναι πολύ αργά. Εγώ περσι το πήρα το δίπλωμα μου και ήμουν με μία μητέρα δύο παιδιών 40+ και άλλον ένα άντρα 35αρη που το ήθελαν και οι δύο και δεν τους ένοιαζε που ήμασταν μαζί στην αίθουσα και στην οδήγηση και ήταν υπέροχα όλα τα μαθήματα! Δεν χρειάζεται να σε νοιάζει ο περίγυρος όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ, ειδικά τώρα που έχεις ένα τεράστιο κίνητρο, το μωράκι σου. Και αν αποτύχεις, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, δοκίμασε ξανά, πολλοί λίγοι το πήραν με την πρώτη.

----------


## Delmember031219

> Τα θεωρητικά είναι υποχρεωτικά και απαραίτητα Αργύρη και πολύ καλά κάνουν και είναι. Πρώτα δίνεις σήματα και μετά περνάς στην οδήγηση. Εγώ είχα πάρει το δίπλωμα στα 22 περίπου και ο μεγαλύτερος στην τάξη ήταν 50αρης. Η πλειοψηφία ήταν κάτω των 30, ναι, αλλά και τι έγινε; Ξέρω γυναίκα από το χωριό μου που κάνει μαθήματα αυτή τη στιγμή στα 70τόσα διότι είχε πάρει δίπλωμα πριν πολλά χρόνια αλλά μετά οδηγούσε ο άντρας της κι αυτή το παράτησε το άθλημα. Τώρα που εκείνος έχει θέματα υγείας και πρέπει κάποιος άλλος να οδηγάει, πήγε η γυναίκα να μάθει πάλι γιατί της είναι απαραίτητο. Γιατί να ντραπεί, ίσα-ίσα, πολύ καλά κάνει και μπράβο της!


Εγώ τα έκανα κανονικά, όλες τις ώρες. Συμφωνώ πως πρέπει να γίνονται. Αλλά υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που γίνονται μόνο στα χαρτιά. Αυτό εννοούσα. Ότι μπορεί και να πέσει σε σχολή που δεν τα κάνουν την πράξη. Δεν είπα να μην τα κάνει, αν ακούστηκε έτσι.

----------


## Panos1971

Καλησπέρα Άνθος,
*35;* Δεν είσαι ούτε υπερήλιξ, ούτε μεσήλιξ. Είσαι *νέα*.
Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη, πόσο δε μάλιστα εάν για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, είσαι τόσο αγχωμένη και διστακτική.
Αλλά είναι να γίνει η αρχή. Ένα ταξίδι χιλίων μιλίων, αρχίζει με το πρώτο απλό βήμα. 

Είναι δυνατόν, στον κόσμο να οδηγούν τόσα δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι, έχω δει να οδηγεί και άνθρωπος που είχε ένα χέρι, οπότε με το ένα χέρι οδηγούσε κανονικά και με ασφάλεια. *Με αυτό τι λέω;* Ότι αντικειμενικά και ουσιαστικά, *η οδήγηση είναι κάτι πολύ εύκολο*.
Εάν το ξεκινήσεις, στην αρχή λόγω της προκατάληψής σου θα σου φανεί λίγο δύσκολο, όμως πάλι λόγω της προκατάληψής σου πιθανολογώ ότι θα είσαι και ιδιαίτερα προσεκτική. Μετά όσο θα οδηγείς, τόσο θα εξοικειώνεσαι και *σύντομα*, θα φτάσεις σε ένα τέτοιο σημείο, που θα οδηγείς τόσο φυσικά, σαν να είναι το τιμόνι και τα όργανα του αυτοκινήτου, φυσική προέκταση του σώματός σου. Θα οδηγείς στο "αυτόματο" και αντανακλαστικά, όπως όταν ανασαίνεις, δεν σκέφτεσαι να ανασάνεις, το κάνεις εύκολα, φυσικά.

Το ότι ντρέπεσαι τι θα πουν στον τόπο που βρίσκεσαι, αυτό είναι ίσως ένα θέμα, αλλά αυτά τα θέματα, κατά την άποψή μου, είναι καθαρά θέμα του *πως* τα διαχειριζόμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι · με αυτό θέλω να πω ότι εάν *εσύ* σκέφτεσαι τι θα πουν οι άλλοι και (αυτο)περιορίζεσαι, είτε ζεις σε ένα χωριό, είτε και στην Αθήνα, αυτό είναι κακό για σένα, από πολλές πλευρές. 
Γράψε τους άλλους για το εν λόγω θέμα. *Εάν* ασχολούνται μαζί σου για το εν λόγω θέμα επειδή είναι κουτσομπόληδες και ζουν σε μια μικρή κοινωνία που δεν έχουν τι άλλο να συζητήσουν παρά την συμπεριφορά και ζωές των άλλων, *επειδή δεν θα κάνεις κάτι κακό, αλλά καλό*, _διότι καλό είναι να έχεις μια ανεξαρτησία μετακίνησης_, απλά αγνόησέ τους. *Εσύ* το επιλέγεις να του δώσεις σημασία και να σε επηρεάσει· δεν στο επιβάλει κάποιος. Είναι απλά μια απόφασή σου, να τους αγνοήσεις (εάν συμβαίνει κιόλας).

Επίσης εκεί που είσαι, δεν έχεις καμιά φίλη που να ξέρει να οδηγεί, φίλο ή συγγενή, που να μπορεί να σε "συντροφεύει" στα πρώτα σου βήματα όταν το επιχειρήσεις, που θα είσαι περισσότερο αγχωμένη; Βέβαια και να μην έχεις, μπορείς να το προχωρήσεις και μόνη.

Στις εξετάσεις καινα κοπείς μια φορά και δύο, κάποια στιγμή θα περάσεις. Δεν είναι πυρηνική φυσική. Είναι εύκολο. Οι περισσότεροι που κόβονται, από υπερβολικό άγχος το παθαίνουν διότι το άγχος μπλοκάρει την απόδοση, και όχι από ανικανότητα. Δεν θα θεωρήσεις αποτυχία εάν δεν περάσεις. Θα δώσεις ξανά και ξανά μέχρι να περάσεις.

----------


## Panos1971

Και αν εν τέλει δεν ξεπεράσεις την φοβία σου και δεν μάθεις, υπομονή καμιά δεκαριά χρονάκια (άρα έως τα 45 περίπου). Μέχρι τότε, θα έχουν πλέον κυκλοφορήσει και εμπορικά και ευρέως, τα παντελώς αυτόματα αυτοκίνητα, τα οποία υπάρχουν από σήμερα, αλλά απλώς προς το παρόν, είναι στην αρχική τους φάση που τεστάρονται για την αποτελεσματικότητά τους και ασφάλειά τους σε ανοικτούς δρόμους, με πραγματικές συνθήκες κυκλοφορίας άλλων αυτοκινήτων και πεζών.

Μπορεί να έχεις διαβάσει, αυτοκίνητο *χωρίς τιμόνι*· μπαίνεις, λες στον υπολογιστή του αυτοκινήτου που θέλεις να πας, και αυτό πάει μόνο του. Εσύ στην διαδρομή, κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις: διαβάζεις ένα βιβλίο, μια εφημερίδα, παίζεις στο κινητό, μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο, κάνεις κάποια δουλειά σε ένα laptop, απολαμβάνεις το καφεδάκι σου κ.ο.κ.

Υπομονή λοιπόν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, ίσως λέω και πολλά, αφού η τεχνολογία έχει ήδη αναπτυχθεί.

----------


## ANTHOS

> Γεια χαρά, έμαθα να οδηγώ μετά τα 35 οπότε όχι ποτέ δεν είναι αργά! Ο βασικός κανόνας είναι: επανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως :) 
> Μη μασάς!


Αλήθεια τώρα???Πές μου παραπάνω, πώς το πήρες απόφαση?Γτ δεν το είχες πάρει έως τότε?Οδηγάς πλέον?

----------


## ANTHOS

> Μακαρι όλοι να ειχαμε τα προβλήματα σου.και όχι σε καμια περίπτωση δεν τα υποτιμω και δεν σε χλευαζω.καταλαινω ότι είναι μια φοβια σου που αλλοι θα θεωρουσαν αστεια και εσύ την βλέπεις αρκετα σοβαρη αφου σε βασανιζει από χρόνια όπως λες.καταρχήν ξεπερασες μια πολύ μεγαλη φοβια που είναι ο τοκετος κάνοντας ένα μωρακι και να σου ζήσει και να το χαιρεσαι.και λέω εγώ τώρα.αφού ξεπερασες κάτι που φοβούνται αρκετες γυναικες λες να μην ξεπερασεις το πιο απλο?η ηλικία σου είναι πολύ μικρή για να πάρεις διπλωμα και για οτιδήποτε θες να κάνεις στη ζωή σου.ούτε πρόκειται να σε χλευασει κάνεις ούτε τίποτε.είναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο σε αυτή την ηλικια να παρεις διπλωμα.εγώ ήμουν η πρώτη φοβιτσιαρα με το αυτοκίνητο και αφού εγω πήρα το δίπλωμα και οδηγω δέκα χρονια τώρα δεν πρέπει να φοβαται καμια.ελεγα και εγώ πως θα βγω στο δρομο είμαι άσχετη θα κανω ζημιες.και έγινα η καλύτερη οδηγος.ούτε μια γρατζουνια τόσα χρόνια. Γι αυτό άσε στην άκρη τις φοβιες σου και απολαυσε την ζωή με την οικογένεια σου και γιατί όχι και με το δίπλωμα σου σε λιγο καιρό. Στο εύχομαι ολόψυχα


 σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.....Δυστυχώς εχω κ άλλα πολλά θέματα, όπως οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι βέβαια, αλλά αυτό με κατατρώει γτ μου στερεί αυτοπεποίθηση σημαντική πλέον που έχω κ ένα μωρό. Πρόσφατα χώρισα (να ένα θέμα) κ κατάλαβα πως δεν μπορω΄να κάνω καμία απολύτως δραστηριότητα μόνη.Επιπλέον θεωρώ ανασταλτικό το πως μεγάλωσα με την ατάκα "δεν σε φοβάμαι εσένα , μπορείς" όπου κατά κάποιον τρόπο μου "απαγορεύει" να αποτύχω (πχ να πάω κ να κοπώ). Κ επιπλέον παθαίνω πανικό με τι ς όποιες "εξετασεις", ενώ ο τοκετός ήτνα απλά η φύση μου...

----------


## ANTHOS

> το ανησυχητικο δεν ειναι το οτι ντρεπεσαι να ξεκινησεις διαδικασιες για διπλωμα οδηγησης, το ανησυχητικο ειναι οτι νοιωθεις ΤΟΣΟ γρια και ΤΟΣΟ παροπλισμενη στα 35 !!!!!
> καλη μου γυναικα, χανεις την ζωη σου και δεν το καταλαβαινεις.
> θα φτασεις σε καποια μεγαλη ηλικια καποτε και θα συνειδητοποιησεις οτι δεν εζησες, επειδη ενοιωθες γρια στα 35 σου...


έχεις δίκιο.....μαλλον ευθύνεται για αυτό η άσχημες προσωπικές καταστάσεις που βιώνω 2 χρόνια.

----------


## ANTHOS

> Είσαι πάρα πολύ μικρή για να τα σκέφτεσαι αυτά! Έχεις ΠΑΡΑ πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου μέχρι να είναι πολύ αργά. Εγώ περσι το πήρα το δίπλωμα μου και ήμουν με μία μητέρα δύο παιδιών 40+ και άλλον ένα άντρα 35αρη που το ήθελαν και οι δύο και δεν τους ένοιαζε που ήμασταν μαζί στην αίθουσα και στην οδήγηση και ήταν υπέροχα όλα τα μαθήματα! Δεν χρειάζεται να σε νοιάζει ο περίγυρος όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ, ειδικά τώρα που έχεις ένα τεράστιο κίνητρο, το μωράκι σου. Και αν αποτύχεις, δεν έγινε και τίποτα, δοκίμασε ξανά, πολλοί λίγοι το πήραν με την πρώτη.



ναι αυτό σκέφτομαι οτι κ αν κοπώ δν πειράζει θα το ξεπεράσω.....άλλωστε πολύ πιθανό να κοπώ με το άγχος που θα έχω!!Σκέφτομαι πως στην επαρχία που κατοικώ αποκλειεται να υπάρχει μεγάλος σε ηλικία να κάνει μαθήματα!!!Στη Αθήνα σίγουρα, αλλά επαρχία οδηγούν ολοι από μικροί!!!

----------


## ANTHOS

> Και αν εν τέλει δεν ξεπεράσεις την φοβία σου και δεν μάθεις, υπομονή καμιά δεκαριά χρονάκια (άρα έως τα 45 περίπου). Μέχρι τότε, θα έχουν πλέον κυκλοφορήσει και εμπορικά και ευρέως, τα παντελώς αυτόματα αυτοκίνητα, τα οποία υπάρχουν από σήμερα, αλλά απλώς προς το παρόν, είναι στην αρχική τους φάση που τεστάρονται για την αποτελεσματικότητά τους και ασφάλειά τους σε ανοικτούς δρόμους, με πραγματικές συνθήκες κυκλοφορίας άλλων αυτοκινήτων και πεζών.
> 
> Μπορεί να έχεις διαβάσει, αυτοκίνητο *χωρίς τιμόνι*· μπαίνεις, λες στον υπολογιστή του αυτοκινήτου που θέλεις να πας, και αυτό πάει μόνο του. Εσύ στην διαδρομή, κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις: διαβάζεις ένα βιβλίο, μια εφημερίδα, παίζεις στο κινητό, μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο, κάνεις κάποια δουλειά σε ένα laptop, απολαμβάνεις το καφεδάκι σου κ.ο.κ.
> 
> Υπομονή λοιπόν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, ίσως λέω και πολλά, αφού η τεχνολογία έχει ήδη αναπτυχθεί.


εντάξει...μου τα έγραψες τόσο ραία που θα το διαβάζω συνεχώς ν παίρνω κουράγιο......Το διαχειριζομαι πολύ ΛΑΘΟΣ γτ έχω τρομερό ταμπού με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Πχ κ να ήθελα στα 50 μου να πάω εισαχθώ εκ νέου σε μια σχολή, δν θα πήγαινα γτ θα σκεφτόμουν πως όλα θα είναι πιτσιρίκια. Έχω κόλλημα δυστυχώς.....Αυτό πιτσεύω είναι ο πιο ανασταλτικός παράγοντας κ ΟΧΙ ο φόβος γα την οδηγηση!!Κουφό αλλά.......Μάλλον δίνω μεγάλη έκταση κ κανείς δν θα ασχοληθεί κ τόσο.....Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως με βοήθησεις πολύ!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα! 
Πράγματι, δίνεις έκταση σε πράγματα ουισιαστικά ανύπαρκτα. Εγώ είμαι 50 χρονών και πήρα πέρσι το δίπλωμα οδήγησης και μάλιστα με την πρώτη φορά και τα σήματα. Έκανα αρκετά επιπλέον μαθήματα αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο.
Επίσης, να σου πω οτι πήγα και σε μαθήματα υπολογιστών και πήρα το ECDL και επιπλέον ετοιμάζομαι να πάρω το πτυχίο μου ως οικονομολόγος από το Πανεπιστήμιο φέτος το καλοκαίρι. (Το είχα παρατημένο 25 χρόνια λόγω δουλειάς). 
Το να κάνεις μάθημα με πιτσιρίκια δεν είναι καθόλου ντροπιαστικό, αντιθέτως είναι πολύ ωραίο και ευχάριστο. Τα παιδιά σου μεταφέρουν μια πολύ όμορφη αύρα ξεγνοιασιάς και αισιοδοξίας.. Επιπλέον, εγώ έχω βρει συμφοιτητές (καμιά δεκαριά) της ηλικίας μου που κάνουμε παρέα, πάμε για καφέ, κάνουμε εργασίες μαζί και ανταλλάσουμε σημειώσεις.
Οι δε μικροί συμφοιτητές μου είναι πολύ ευγενικοί και πάντα πρόθυμοι να με εξυπηρετήσουν σε ό,τι χρειαστώ.
Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος να σκέφτεσαι τόσο οπισθοδρομικά και μίζερα.

----------


## ANTHOS

> Καλησπέρα! 
> Πράγματι, δίνεις έκταση σε πράγματα ουισιαστικά ανύπαρκτα. Εγώ είμαι 50 χρονών και πήρα πέρσι το δίπλωμα οδήγησης και μάλιστα με την πρώτη φορά και τα σήματα. Έκανα αρκετά επιπλέον μαθήματα αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο.
> Επίσης, να σου πω οτι πήγα και σε μαθήματα υπολογιστών και πήρα το ECDL και επιπλέον ετοιμάζομαι να πάρω το πτυχίο μου ως οικονομολόγος από το Πανεπιστήμιο φέτος το καλοκαίρι. (Το είχα παρατημένο 25 χρόνια λόγω δουλειάς). 
> Το να κάνεις μάθημα με πιτσιρίκια δεν είναι καθόλου ντροπιαστικό, αντιθέτως είναι πολύ ωραίο και ευχάριστο. Τα παιδιά σου μεταφέρουν μια πολύ όμορφη αύρα ξεγνοιασιάς και αισιοδοξίας.. Επιπλέον, εγώ έχω βρει συμφοιτητές (καμιά δεκαριά) της ηλικίας μου που κάνουμε παρέα, πάμε για καφέ, κάνουμε εργασίες μαζί και ανταλλάσουμε σημειώσεις.
> Οι δε μικροί συμφοιτητές μου είναι πολύ ευγενικοί και πάντα πρόθυμοι να με εξυπηρετήσουν σε ό,τι χρειαστώ.
> Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος να σκέφτεσαι τόσο οπισθοδρομικά και μίζερα.


καλά κάνεις και μου τα λες μπας κ συνέλθω.....νομίζω είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας τεράστιας κοινωνικής φοβίας που έχω γενικώς. Οπότε ντρέπομαι για ό,τι "μη φυσιολογικό". πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω....Να σε ρωτήσω, οδηγάς πλέον?? Γτ κ η μάνα μου το πήρε στα 45 της περίπου αλλά δν οδήγησε ποτέ....Εγώ θέλω κ να οδηγώ....τέλος πάντων πρέ΄πει να με πιέσω και να το βάλω μπροστά-ίσως ετσι ανέβει κ η αυτοπεποίθησή μου.

----------


## thlimenamatia

οτι θελεις να κανεις να το κανεις πριν ειναι αργα. εχε λιγη εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου. ολα γινονται αν το θελουμε πραγματικα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> καλά κάνεις και μου τα λες μπας κ συνέλθω.....νομίζω είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας τεράστιας κοινωνικής φοβίας που έχω γενικώς. Οπότε ντρέπομαι για ό,τι "μη φυσιολογικό". πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω....Να σε ρωτήσω, οδηγάς πλέον?? Γτ κ η μάνα μου το πήρε στα 45 της περίπου αλλά δν οδήγησε ποτέ....Εγώ θέλω κ να οδηγώ....τέλος πάντων πρέ΄πει να με πιέσω και να το βάλω μπροστά-ίσως ετσι ανέβει κ η αυτοπεποίθησή μου.


Ναι, οδηγώ. Η μητέρα σου δεν οδήγησε ίσως επειδή δεν χρειάστηκε. Πολλές φορές και οι άντρες σύζυγοι φοβούνται υπερβολικά οτι θα τους τρακάρουν το αυτοκίνητο οι γυναίκες τους και με τον τρόπο τους τις αποθαρρύνουν. Η μητέρα μου π.χ. είχε πάρει το δίπλωμα αλλά ο πατέρας μου κάθε φορά που το έπαιρνε την φόβιζε οτι θα τρακάρει και τελικά το άφησε ενώ ήταν καλή οδηγός. Κι εκείνη στα 55 το πήρε το δίπλωμα.
Έχει λίγο άγχος και πίεση , ιδιαίτερα στην αρχή. Ε, και θα σε βρίσουν και κάποιοι,...ε, τί να κάνουμε....κι εμένα με έχουνε βρίσει και το έχω χτυπήσει το αυτοκίνητο στο παρκάρισμα πάνω σε ένα κολωνάκι μεταλλικό
Εμένα ο άντρας μου έχει πρόβλημα με την όρασή του τη νύχτα και οδηγώ εγώ από το σούρουπο και μετά.
Και να σου πω οτι την περίοδο που μάθαινα οδήγηση, μάθαινε και μία γνωστή γειτόνισσά μου κι εκείνη στην ίδια ηλικία και οδηγεί κι εκείνη (επειδή χώρισε και έχει παιδί που πρέπει να το πηγαίνει σε δραστηριότητες.)

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Η γνώμη μου είναι, πάρε το δίπλωμα και ας μην οδηγήσεις. Διότι αν σου χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή δεν θα έχεις όλες αυτές τις διαδικασίες, τα σήματα, τις εξετάσεις, και τα έξοδα. Θα κάνεις μερικά μαθήματα μόνο και θα είσαι Ο.Κ.
Πάρτο, γιατί δεν ξέρεις αν σου χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή που θα το έχεις επειγόντως ανάγκη.
Και επιπλέον, μπορείς να κανονίσεις τα μαθήματα και τις εξετάσεις όταν θα διευκολύνεσαι οικονομικά και θα έχεις χρόνο. Αν όμως το χρειαστείς επειγόντως, δεν ξέρεις αν θα έχεις τότε την οικονομική ευχέρεια και τον χρόνο που απαιτείται. .

----------


## geodim

> Αλήθεια τώρα???Πές μου παραπάνω, πώς το πήρες απόφαση?Γτ δεν το είχες πάρει έως τότε?Οδηγάς πλέον?


οδηγώ μηχανή χρόνια και έλεγα δεν μου χρειάζεται το αμάξι. Στην πραγματικότητα πέρασαν ο καιρός και αντί να πάρω το δίπλωμα το είχα μεγαλοποιήσει στο μυαλό μου. Ε τελικά το πήρα και οδήγησα! Στην αρχή να βγαίνεις με 2ο άτομο μέσα και θα δεις μέρα με τη μέρα θα το μάθεις και θα τα κάνεις όλα αυτόματα :)

----------


## Sonia

Νομίζω ότι γενικότερα πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις αυτόν τον φόβο "Ζω σε μικρό μέρος, υπολογίζω τι θα πει ο κόσμος", αλλιώς θα βάζεις συνεχώς εμπόδια στον εαυτό σου και στην καθημερινότητά σου. Παντού υπάρχει ο κάθε βλάκας που θα πει την κακία του ή την κοτσάνα του και θα βρει κάτι να σχολιάσει αρνητικά επειδή δεν έχει τι να κάνει στη ζωή του. Απλά στα μικρά μέρη γίνεται πιο αισθητό διότι είναι όλοι γνωστοί λίγο-πολύ και οι άνθρωποι έχουν πιο πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο. Ε, και λοιπόν; Γιατί να δώσεις αξία στον κάθε τριμάλακα που ζει εκατό χρόνια πίσω από τα γομάρια και θα βρει να κοροϊδέψει κάτι που σε κάθε φυσιολογικό άνθρωπο θα ήταν από αδιάφορο έως κάτι που αξίζει επιβράβευση;

Μαθημένος δεν γεννήθηκε κανείς. Θα πας, θα κάνεις τα μαθήματά σου, θα δώσεις τις εξετάσεις σου όσες φορές χρειαστεί, θα οδηγείς και θα βελτιώνεσαι. Κανένας λόγος για άγχος ή ντροπή.

----------


## ANTHOS

> οτι θελεις να κανεις να το κανεις πριν ειναι αργα. εχε λιγη εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου. ολα γινονται αν το θελουμε πραγματικα.


έχεις δίκιο θα το προσπαθήσω....Δυστυχώς η έλειψη εμπιστοσύνης έγκειται κ στον τρόπο μεγαλώματος...Καλή ανάσταση!

----------


## ANTHOS

> Η γνώμη μου είναι, πάρε το δίπλωμα και ας μην οδηγήσεις. Διότι αν σου χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή δεν θα έχεις όλες αυτές τις διαδικασίες, τα σήματα, τις εξετάσεις, και τα έξοδα. Θα κάνεις μερικά μαθήματα μόνο και θα είσαι Ο.Κ.
> Πάρτο, γιατί δεν ξέρεις αν σου χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή που θα το έχεις επειγόντως ανάγκη.
> Και επιπλέον, μπορείς να κανονίσεις τα μαθήματα και τις εξετάσεις όταν θα διευκολύνεσαι οικονομικά και θα έχεις χρόνο. Αν όμως το χρειαστείς επειγόντως, δεν ξέρεις αν θα έχεις τότε την οικονομική ευχέρεια και τον χρόνο που απαιτείται. .


Κασσανδρα σε ευχαριστώ με βοηθάς πάρα πολύ. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, έφτασε η ώρα που πρέπει να το πάρω, είμαι μόνη με ένα μωρό πλέον......Πιστεύω θα είναι κίνητρο για να το πάρω απόφαση...ίσως κ να μου φανεί πολύ πιο εύκολο από όσο το φαντάζομαι στο τέλος πού ξέρεις....Ευχαριστώ πολύ και Καλή Ανάσταση με ΥΓΕΙΑ!

----------


## ANTHOS

> οδηγώ μηχανή χρόνια και έλεγα δεν μου χρειάζεται το αμάξι. Στην πραγματικότητα πέρασαν ο καιρός και αντί να πάρω το δίπλωμα το είχα μεγαλοποιήσει στο μυαλό μου. Ε τελικά το πήρα και οδήγησα! Στην αρχή να βγαίνεις με 2ο άτομο μέσα και θα δεις μέρα με τη μέρα θα το μάθεις και θα τα κάνεις όλα αυτόματα :)


τουλάχιστον ήξερες να κινείσαι στους δρόμους...!!!!Εγώ σίγουρα δεν θα βλέπω πινακίδες και θα με βρίζουν αλλά ας κάνω την αρχή και βλέπουμε...Είναι "αναπηρία" όμως δυστυχώς και το κατάλαβα λίγο μεγάλη.....όπως και να έχει Καλή ανάσταση και σε εσένα και θα ενημερώσω για τα νεότερα...Υγεία και αγάπη.

----------


## Δημήτρης23

στην επαρχία βρίσκομαι εγώ και εδώ πήρα το δίπλωμα.... ασε που στην επαρχία είναι και πιο εύκολα να περάσεις

----------

